# Camp sites on Mallorca



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone been over to the Island in the last year? 

As we are going to collect our first motorhome in the next few weeks. Plans are being made for heading to various destinations in the UK and Europe once we have some experience with it all  

We both love the Island, particularly the north around Old Pollensa and it would be great to be able to spend some time there.

I can't recall seeing motorhomes around when we have been out there and in an old post it was mentioned that there's only one camp site?
Have things improved?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A quick google turned up this information.
Hope it's useful

http://www.majorcaholidays.net/camping.php

http://palma-de-mallorca.costasur.com/sites/cala-dels-camps/en/index.html


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i believe ferry only runs in summer and very expencive for m/h


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks autostratus,

Should have thought to google!

I had a quick look at those sites, the Lluc site looks promising and it's just a short walk into the old town.

I'll have to call to check they except large motorhomes.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi dragabed,

I've found Balearia ferrys, who go from Denia 3 times a week, but as you said it's expensive.

I'd only do it if I can find some nice sites over there and then stay for at least a month.


----------

